# Financing for a Newbie



## JOBSTUD (Jan 17, 2002)

I am looking into buying my first RV (Class B) after renting one for our summer vacation.  I started inquiring about financing and seem to have hit a brick wall and wanted some feedback from you RV veterans out there.  Here is my problem.  I am essentially debt free except for a car payment.  My credit score is high and rating excellent.  I have a high income, but because I never bought a house or purchased anything really expensive, loan companies say they can only loan me about two times the highest amount I have ever borrowed.  OUTRAGEOUS!  One time about 4 years ago I went wild and bought a new car for myself and one for my wife.  The loan company said that those were two seperate loans and would not count.  WOW!!

I was told that retirees often face this problem too. For example if someone who is 60 bought a home at age 20 which they paid off and when they bought it borrowed only $10000 (a lot of money at the time) they may only qualify for $20000 regardless of their income.

Has anyone out there run into this before?  I find it a dumb business practice.  Maybe I should have been a deadbeat and ran up huge debt so I could now borrow money for my dream RV.  Anyway around this foolishness short of cashing in my retirement and paying cash??


----------



## rv wizard (Jan 19, 2002)

Financing for a Newbie

One thing you might try. Find the RV you want from a dealer and see if they can find financing for you. I bet that if you were at a large dealer like Lazy Days they could get you a loan. Let us know how it goes.

Mike, Amy, Ashley, Candi
'95 Rexhall 36' Aerbus
#3 & #8 NASCAR


----------

